# Mrsporqupine?!?



## Mrsporqupine (Jun 22, 2019)

Currently looking for advice on suspicions of my husband having an affair! Weve been together for over 5 years, married for almost 2 years. We first started in 2009 but broke up after 2 years due to arguing and being young, we have 2 sons so things can get hectic. When we got back together, my husband had become friends with an ex that he dated just before he met me, i then became friends with her and treated her and her son like family, she is my hairdresser, we jave been on nightsout together etc. At the begining of last year, i found out that my husband and his ex had secretly been snapchatting for 3 months and he avoided telling me because "he couldnt remember what that conversations were"!! I explained that i did not feel comfortable with that if he cant say what it is they have talked about for all that time. Now shes every where, she has sent him secret conversations on facebook asking why he has not replied to her, she likes all of his posts/pictures on all social media, if he goes out for a drink with his friends without me, then she suddenly turns up. Our sons go to the same school and she now ignores me unless i stand in front of her. The worst thing is that in march, he was seen at her house from 1:30am till 4am, when i asked him about this he started walking away saying he did not want to talk about her any more (i have asked about what has happened in the past few months) and that i was wrong...my gut instinct is telling me something is not right but there is a massive part of me that thinks it could just be insecurities making me overthink everything...sorry for the long post, just wanted to know how other people would handle this.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Did you ask him where he was at that time of morning?


----------



## Mrsporqupine (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, he said that he was at home and doesnt know why he would have been seen there


----------



## Conejita (Jun 21, 2019)

. The worst thing is that in march, he was seen at her house from 1:30am till 4am, when i asked him about this he started walking away saying he did not want to talk about her any more (i have asked about what has happened in the past few months) and that i was wrong...my gut instinct is telling me something is not right but there is a massive part of me that thinks it could just be insecurities making me overthink everything...sorry for the long post, just wanted to know how other people would handle this.[/QUOTE]


You need to check your phone bills down load the app to your cell provider.

Don’t drop hints play sad songs or give any type of warning at all. I did everything wrong and delayed discovery by about 6 months.

I mean it! Journal everything is he irritated that day is his hair washed with no gel as if he took a shower? Is he sexual still? All the oieces come together. They are probably up to something I don’t believe men and women need to be that close dear. It’s not your fault but it’s not normal with all the affairs and social media.

So 1)journal say nothing nothing nothing 
2) find phone records don’t say anything or that way will be the last way you ever catch him.
3) voice recorder (my spouse was calling his OW in the car in the way home we are in reconciliation now but I have a few doubts)
4) log in to your router so you can see every website visited.
5) go to yahoo mail or some web browser email next time you have his phone and select “forgot username”
Typenin his phone number you’ll see all his usernames. If he finds out he will put in trash folder but yahoo will restore the trash if with in 7 days. Listen your gonna want to react but just ask yourself”do I want to know the truth?? The whole truth?? “ if yes don’t reveal your spying because this will drive him undergraound and will make him cover his tracks. You will end up being blamed it will be all your fault. Every time you think about reacting to a piece of info you found keep your lips sealed and smile and remember you don’t want a lie you want the truth. Since you want the truth and he is acting suspiciously he will conceal it. He has a crime partner that is helping him “cross his t and for his I”


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sorry to say that you're right. Your husband is cheating with your now ex-friend. You don't need to prove it to him. He already knows. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Mrsporqupine said:


> Yes, he said that he was at home and doesnt know why he would have been seen there


Please forgive my curiosity. It's just that I like being able to formulate a full picture with all the pieces of a puzzle. It's puzzling to me that you don't know where your husband was at those hours of the morning, but even more puzzling that you didn't know he was out during those hours. So you asked where he was, and he said he was at home. Were you not at home during that time. Do you work midnight shift? Do the two of you live separately?


----------

